# Sims 3 ruckelt ganz doll



## rainerknast (28. April 2018)

Hallo!
Ich spiele grade Sims 3. Und es ruckelt extrem beim Scrollen, es stottert sozusagen vor sich hin.
Ich habe die Auflösung runtergesetzt, dann die Details und Spiegelungen auf niedrig gestellt und es stottert immernoch!
Es stottert bei hoher Auflösung und Details und auch auf niedrigen Details, was komisch ist, oder?
Wisst Ihr einen Rat?

Mein gesamtes System:

ASRock Fatality H97 Killer
i7 4770 @ 3,4 Ghz
12GB DDR3 @ 1600 Mhz
ALC 1150 Sound
MSI GTX 1050 Ti 4GB
Corsair Vengeance 500W NT
Dark Base 600 BeQuiet Gehäuse
Pure Rock Bequiet Kühler
LG HL-DT-ST BD-RE BH16N555 Laufwerk
Patriot Spark SSD 128GB
Logitech G203 Maus
Nacon Gaming Tastatur


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2018)

Also, sofern das kein bug ist, könnte da möglicherweise irgendwas "reinfunken", Virenscanner, Chattool oder so was. Kannst du da mal alles deaktivieren?

Treiber für Grafikkarte und Mainboard sind aktuell? Oder ist vlt die SSD fast voll? 

Was auch sein kann ist, dass du kein VSync aktiv hast - dann hast du möglicherweise einfach nur einen Tearing-Effekt. Schau da mal bei den Grafikoptionen nach.


----------



## rainerknast (28. April 2018)

So, habe jetzt Avira ausgemacht, Vsync im Treiber erzwungen. Trotzdem stottert das nur so vor sich hin.
Alles auf niedrig, stottert, alles auf FullHD und hoch, dasselbe.
Mein System ist für das Spiel eigentlich überdimensioniert. Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.

Das Ding liegt auf meiner 2TB Seagate HDD, Treiber alle aktuell, Bios auch, wegen dem Spectre Bug hatte ich es aktualisiert.


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2018)

Das ist sehr seltsam. Gibt es vlt Berichte im Netz, dass es mit einer Nvidia-Karte Probleme gibt? Da kommt es je nach Treiberversion gern mal vor. Ist die HDD eine normale mit 7200 U/min, oder nur 5400...?


----------



## rainerknast (28. April 2018)

Naja, es ruckelte wohl auch schon auf AMD Karten! Es ist eine 7200er ja. Viele meinen es sind NAchladeruckler, aber amlaufenden Band? Gronkh spielt das im Netz und da läuft es butterweich!


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2018)

Hast du auf der SSD noch genug Platz, um es mal testweise dahin zu installieren?


----------



## Batze (28. April 2018)

Hast du denn auch Probleme bei anderen Spielen?


----------



## rainerknast (28. April 2018)

Nö, alles andere läuft prima! Auf die SSD, packe ich es mal über nacht drauf!


----------



## Batze (28. April 2018)

Hm, hört sich jetzt Lapidar an, aber schau mal nach deiner Spieleauflösung ob da alles stimmt.  Wenn die nämlich < als deine eigentliche Monitor Auflösung ist, dann Ruckelt es Überall, hat mit der Umrechnung zur Skalierung zu tun. Ansonsten wenn gar nichts mehr Hilft, @Herbboy hat schon die wichtigsten Sachen angesprochen, würde ich das Spiel mal komplett Deinstallen und neu Installen. Und dann schau mal beim spielen auf deine Systemauslastung was da so abläuft, auch CPU/Graka/Speicher. Kann man alles sehr gut über das Tool Afterburner kontrollieren. Und wo hast du das Spiel geladen, über EA direkt?


----------



## rainerknast (28. April 2018)

Es installiert grade auf die SSD.  Nein bei MMOGA bei Ebay gekauft und bei Origin eingelöst den Key. Frames bleiben gerne bei 60 gehen aber auch gerne mal 50-55 runter. Aber immer begleitet mit starken Rucklern.


----------



## Batze (28. April 2018)

rainerknast schrieb:


> Frames bleiben gerne bei 60 gehen aber auch gerne mal 50-55 runter. Aber immer begleitet mit starken Rucklern.


Irgendwie bestätigt mich das was ich meinte mit der Auflösung. kenne ich nämlich in einigen Spielen selbst so. Aber installier erstmal neu, dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## rainerknast (28. April 2018)

So Auflösung runtergesetzt, selbes Ding! Damals noch bei meinem P3 450Mhz, da war das bei Siedler 3 oder auch bei SimCity 3000 so, das man nach dem Laden den ganzen Bildschirm abscrollte. Danach lief es dann flüssig! Aber geht hier nicht. So ein Mist.


----------



## svd (28. April 2018)

Hast du den "MSI Afterburner" installiert, um die Bildwiederholraten zu checken? 

Dieses Programm besteht ja im Prizip aus zweien, dem Afterburner und dem RTSS ("Riva Tuner Statistics Server", das Monitor-Icon im Systray).
Im letzten lässt sich ein Framerate-Limit setzen. Dieses würde ich mal auf 60 stellen. 
Falls das hilft, lässt sich dort auch ein eigenes Profil für die Sims-3-Exe erstellen, damit andere Sachen weiterhin ungezügelt laufen können.


----------



## Batze (28. April 2018)

rainerknast schrieb:


> So Auflösung runtergesetzt, selbes Ding! Damals noch bei meinem P3 450Mhz, da war das bei Siedler 3 oder auch bei SimCity 3000 so, das man nach dem Laden den ganzen Bildschirm abscrollte. Danach lief es dann flüssig! Aber geht hier nicht. So ein Mist.



Nicht Runtersetzten, sondern auf deine Monitor Auflösung setzen. 
Und wie ich schon gepostet habe und auch @svd gepostet hat, lad dir mal MSI Afterburner runter und kontrollier da mal deine Ressourcen. Nebenbei, wenn das Spiel läuft mal auf den Task Manager wechseln und die Auslastung sehen was da so nebenbei so läuft.


----------



## rainerknast (2. Mai 2018)

Okay, hab mal das gemacht mit dem Programm. GPU hat 35 Grad ist bei Maximal im Höchstfall, geht auch gerne wieder fix runter, auf 685 Mhz. Wenn ich scrolle, dann geht der Speichertakt schnell hoch von 3 stellig auf 4 stellig (also erst bei 680 Mhz so und dann mal schnell bei 3500Mhz), dann gehen die FPS runter und es ruckelt. Videospeicher ist bei 800Mb im Höchstfall.
DEn RivaTuner hab cih erstmal weggelassen, da Sims 3 die Fuktion anbietet auf 60Hz zu gehen.
Und was mach ich nun?

Sry, für die späte Antwort, hatte viel um die Ohren.


----------



## Batze (2. Mai 2018)

Nochmal die Frage, auf welcher Auflösung steht das Spiel. Und welche Auflösung hat dein System.


----------



## rainerknast (3. Mai 2018)

Oh, entschuldige.
Also System auf 1920x1080 und Spiel genauso. Obwohl es auf niedrigen Auflösungen genauso ruckelt.


----------



## rainerknast (24. Mai 2018)

Hoffentlich liest das noch jemand:

Ich habe jetzt wieder Windows 8.1 und da ruckelt es nicht!

Ich vermute, dass vielleicht das spiel jetzt auf DX 11 läuft und es unter Win 10 DX 12 auch gibt und es vielleicht auf DX 12 automatisch lief und meine Graka einfach überfordert war. 
Tja wer weiss.
Ich bleib jetzt bei 8.1, 10 ist mir immernoch zu unfertig und es sieht beschissen aus. Ausserdem geht 8.1 von der Schnelligkeit mehr ab als 10, das merke ich schon beim Hochfahren.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Mai 2018)

rainerknast schrieb:


> Hoffentlich liest das noch jemand:
> 
> Ich habe jetzt wieder Windows 8.1 und da ruckelt es nicht!
> 
> ...


 hattest du win10 denn komplett neu installiert, oder hattest du "geupdatet" ? An sich ist WIn10 nämlich schneller, das wäre seltsam bei Dir. Vlt. wurde ja auch was falsch installiert, dann ist nicht Win10 der Grund, sondern nur ein Installationsfehler.


----------



## rainerknast (24. Mai 2018)

Ja, war ne frische installation. 
Ich habe mal ein Video von meinem PC gemacht, wo der hochfährt:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CekHhTrTdE
Da dreht sich mal mehr die Kugel und es kommt nicht mal zum UserLogon!

Tja nun gehts. Keine Ahnung, ist ein Wunder, göttliche Fügung, wer weiss!


----------



## Herbboy (24. Mai 2018)

rainerknast schrieb:


> Ja, war ne frische installation.
> Ich habe mal ein Video von meinem PC gemacht, wo der hochfährt:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CekHhTrTdE
> Da dreht sich mal mehr die Kugel und es kommt nicht mal zum UserLogon!
> ...


also, ich vermute, dass da "nur" was bei der Installation schiefgelaufen war oder eine Software mitstarten will, die schuld war - aber wenn es nun geht, dann lass es so


----------



## rainerknast (24. Mai 2018)

Ja, wer weiss, ich habe jetzt ausserdem Bitdefender und vorher Avira gehabt. Kann vielleicht auch sein, aber das Video ist cool, oder?
Das geht ab das Ding,,,
Ja ich lass es jetzt so.


----------

